
Directus – Open-source headless CMS and API built with PHP - dvaun
https://github.com/directus/directus
======
dvaun
Hi HN. I was taking a break from a work project and continued some research on
open-source CMS solutions that we may use for a nonprofit that I'm working
with.

While doing that, I came across Directus when reading the comments section
from a submission about the Strapi CMS[0].

After reading through their documentation[1] and Github the solution looks
pretty nice (personally, it appears to fulfill our requirements for our
nonprofit!).

I figured I'd submit this since it doesn't appear to have been discussed much
previously on HN[2].

Anyhow, check it out!

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23458770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23458770)

[1]: [https://docs.directus.io/getting-
started/introduction.html](https://docs.directus.io/getting-
started/introduction.html)

[2]:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=%22directus%22&sort=byPopularity&type=all)

